# HCC Pay Rate?



## malissagiles (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm interested in doing some contract HCC coding.

Can anyone tell me what the typical pay rate is for Risk Adjustment and Hierarchical Condition Category (HCC) coding?

I realize that some jobs may pay per piece and some may pay per hour.


How much is a coder typically paid for HCC coding per piece?
How much is a coder typically paid for HCC coding per hour, and how many charts per hour are expected?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## d_imparato (Jan 20, 2015)

*HCC Coding*

I do part time HCC coding online.  The company I work for pays 17-19/hr.  You must code 5 charts per hour and you have to achieve an accuracy rate of 95% per week.
I do enjoy it though.  Good luck!
limparato, CPC


----------



## st1114718 (Jan 21, 2015)

depends on experience and work status (contractor/employee/travel/onsite/remote).
the company that I do part time remote coding pays $25.
my previous employer hires onsite coders $18-25
You can visit http://www.compliantcodingsystems.com/ to take a free assessment to test your Risk Adjustment and HCC coding knowledge.
Good luck!


----------



## malissagiles (Jan 21, 2015)

st1114718 said:


> depends on experience and work status (contractor/employee/travel/onsite/remote).
> the company that I do part time remote coding pays $25.
> my previous employer hires onsite coders $18-25
> You can visit http://www.compliantcodingsystems.com/ to take a free assessment to test your Risk Adjustment and HCC coding knowledge.
> Good luck!



Is that $25 per piece or $25 per hour?

If hour, how many charts are you required to completed at $25/hour.

What about at $18-$25 hour?


----------



## st1114718 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion. $25 per hour. Expectation depends on projects...average is 6 charts per hour for outpatient. If you are coding from inpatient record, it maybe 2-3 per hour.
$18-$25 hour: at my previous company, coder are responsible for doing chart review at clinics and interact with clinical personnel and to provide 1:1 with physicians/OM


----------

